
GPS: The looming national security threat everyone keeps ignoring - __derek__
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/the-looming-national-security-threat-everyone-keeps-ignoring/2017/01/12/1c69df44-c79c-11e6-85b5-76616a33048d_story.html
======
__derek__
Added "GPS" to the title because the original headline is insufficiently
descriptive.

